# Purchased an owned 222k from a friend. Doesn't work. Need the smartcard # out of it to get it repla



## kfx4001442 (Apr 22, 2013)

I bought a Vip222k from a friend. He owned it, not leased it. The problem I'm having is that it will not boot up. It just stays on the "Starting Up..." screen. I called Dish to have it added and get it replaced, but they said they cant add it or replace without the smart card #. It is internal of course. What can I do?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

ask CSR to send new card for you


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I can't remember, so I could be wrong... but if it is still an internal smart card... aren't those numbers on the original packaging? They might even be on the rear panel of the receiver.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Stewart Vernon said:


> I can't remember, so I could be wrong... but if it is still an internal smart card... aren't those numbers on the original packaging? They might even be on the rear panel of the receiver.


it's already obsolete, need new external card anyway


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Yeah... but if it is on the back of the receiver that might help him convince the CSR to help him.


----------



## kfx4001442 (Apr 22, 2013)

Only number on the back is the R#. No smart card number and original packaging is long gone. Will they send me a new smart card?


----------



## RBA (Apr 14, 2013)

Give them the R# and they should be able to access the S# in their records for that receiver. They may not give it to you but they should be able to access it in their records of your friend.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

kfx4001442 said:


> Only number on the back is the R#. No smart card number and original packaging is long gone. Will they send me a new smart card?


you could try keep pressing SysInfo button during boot time


----------



## CheriT @ DISH Network (Dec 28, 2010)

Hi, I would be happy to look into this for you! Can you please send me a PM with the receiver number? Thank you.


----------

